# 2013



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 13, 2012)

The year 2013 will bring with it a load of new games. Most of them are already announced and I know for a fact some of you just can't wait for certain titles.
What are those titles you're waiting eagerly from 2013?

What caught my attention, is Routine. A game set in 80's vision of the future's moonbase, where everybody's disappeared. You're there to solve the mystery and oh boy it's going to be awesome.
It's survival horror. _Perma death_ system to keep you on your toes. Perma death is awesome way to build up tension and fear for your advesaries.
Fully explorable moonbase and absolute immersion. I am hyped.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd have to say Octo-Dad, and a stable release of Project Zomboid. That's what I'm looking forward to next year - not much else.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 13, 2012)

Metro: Last Night and GTA 5 <3


----------



## Validuz (Dec 13, 2012)

Alot of them.
GTA V is somewhere at the top though.

And permadeath is something that really appeals to me. Games are so much more fun when that's part of the setting 
DayZ/WarZ, XCOM are all awesome because of it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 13, 2012)

Validuz said:


> And permadeath is something that really appeals to me. Games are so much more fun when that's part of the setting
> DayZ/WarZ, XCOM are all awesome because of it.


And SCP-Containment breach is twice as scary because of it D:
It notches up the immersion and replayability a whole lot.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 13, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Fully explorable moonbase and absolute immersion. I am hyped.



HOLLA HOLLA GET DOLLA


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 13, 2012)

Hoping GTA 5 doesn't suck as much as GTA 4, but I also hope Bioshock Infinite doesn't suck either. Transformers Online is coming, so that is something to look forward to, and more Walking Dead, the Tell Tale Games version + the TV show game (which I'm thinking is going to suck a little).


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Dec 13, 2012)

2013 will release interesting games.

Aliens: Colonial Marines
Metal Gear Solid Rising
Bioshock: Infinite
DMC

The list goes on. Only time will tell if these titles will be as amazing as we hope they'll be.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 13, 2012)

Validuz said:


> And permadeath is something that really appeals to me. Games are so much more fun when that's part of the setting
> DayZ/WarZ, XCOM are all awesome because of it.


Permadeath is the same thing like in Rougelikes and Hardcore Diablo, correct?


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 13, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Alot of them.



Wow. The one time I get the chance to make an "Alot" joke and it's not even in a context that would be funny.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 13, 2012)

I SERIOUSLY can't wait for DoDonPachi 5 in the spring to hit the Xbox. I've got any place that may be having preorders like Playasia and HMV on a close watch. My life...gone when this game comes out. Same company is also making their first collection of 10 of their games next year with other exclusive goodies. It's $300, but I really couldn't give less of a fuck if I tried about the high price. I'm gonna save. Better than having to purchase a completely separate Japanese system for only 10 games at their actual price.

The lesser games I want are Watch Dogs and...that's it actually.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 13, 2012)

Sim City... I want it, I need it, I got to have it.


----------



## Conker (Dec 13, 2012)

Metal Gear: Revegence and Aliens: Colonial Marines.


----------



## kylr23 (Dec 14, 2012)

Lets see the games Ive seen so far and cant wait for are!

*sim city! though I hate that its pushed back a month I just cant waaiiit I pre ordered it to!
*Bio shock Ininfate
*theme park studio (form the creators of roller coaster rampage)


----------



## Demensa (Dec 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Routine



Man that looks really cool! Added to the list for sure.
Mine are:
- Bioshock Infinite
- Crysis 3
- Dead Space 3
- (Not sure when a Dark Souls 2 release is scheduled for.)


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm not looking forward to a single game next year.  I'm gonna buy them all and enjoy them all anyway.  >8u


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 14, 2012)

Sly Cooper looks pretty good.


----------



## Percy (Dec 14, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I'm not looking forward to a single game next year.  I'm gonna buy them all and enjoy them all anyway.  >8u


I think I should have that mindset.
I'd probably go broke though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 14, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I'm gonna buy them all and enjoy them all anyway.



I will never understand why people buy games on impulse. It's such a waste of money, especially when you're just feeding your fuckhuge Steam backlog.

Not saying you do that, but seriously...


----------



## Taralack (Dec 14, 2012)

Excited for The Last of Us. 

Hope we'll get more stuff on The Last Guardian.


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 14, 2012)

Saliva said:


> especially when you're just feeding your fuckhuge Steam backlog.


Steam backlog?  Hell no, I buy them with boxes.  What kind of half ass collection do you think I have?



Saliva said:


> It's such a waste of money


I buy very few games for 60 dollars brand new.  That is just a waste of money.



Saliva said:


> I will never understand why people buy games on impulse.


I'll be honest with you.  I'm quite infatuated with gaming.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 15, 2012)

Saliva said:


> I will never understand why people buy games on impulse.



Expendable income and I really like games. Same with albums really.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 15, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I buy very few games for 60 dollars brand new.  That is just a waste of money.


Agreed. Spending 60 euros for a new game often is ridiculous. There are plenty of awesome cheap games on sales everywhere.
Alas, Farcry 3 isn't there yet and I can't wait that long so I'll have to spend dosh a bit more than I'd like


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 15, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> 2013 will release interesting games.





Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> DMC


----------



## Taralack (Dec 15, 2012)

Dude your avatar goes with practically every post you make. /slow claps


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2012)

I end up not paying $60 for games merely because the situations just don't let it happen. 
Sonic Transformed-$40 at launch
Akai Katana-$30 at launch
Sonic Generations-$40 at launch
Steam...duh
Handhelds...duh
Bodycount-$20 new
and used games are purchased often because there usually aren't any new copies in stock. Most expensive game I got this year was $80, but I don't feel that a waste. My tastes will usually keep me from purchasing full price games usually though. :<


----------



## inventor (Dec 17, 2012)

Routine and Bioshock: Infinite both look pretty good. What I'm really hoping for from the next year, though, is an official Half-Life 3 release announcement... Not that it'll ever happen. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 17, 2012)

Saliva said:


> HOLLA HOLLA GET DOLLA



AEIOU


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2012)

I guess Prey 2 got delayed. I've heard nothing else on it. It was supposed to come out this year, but it's almost Christmas. The one AAA big budget game I actually give a damn about and nothing new is heard about it. Awesome.


----------



## Ramses (Dec 17, 2012)

- Bioshock Infinite
- Dead Space 3
- DMC
- Watch Dogs
- Remember Me
- GTA V
- Dragon Age 3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 18, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I guess Prey 2 got delayed. I've heard nothing else on it. It was supposed to come out this year, but it's almost Christmas. The one AAA big budget game I actually give a damn about and nothing new is heard about it. Awesome.


From da wikipeedio
[h=3]Cancellation rumours and release delay[/h] On March 23, 2012, a Dutch gaming website named _PS Focus_ reported a rumour that _Prey 2_ has been cancelled by Zenimax. When asked, Bethesda Softworks reported with no comment regarding the rumour on their Twitter page.[SUP][10][/SUP][SUP][11][/SUP][SUP][12][/SUP][SUP][13][/SUP][SUP][14][/SUP]
 On April 19, 2012, Bethesda stated _Prey 2_ will not be  cancelled, but instead it will not make its scheduled 2012 release. This  was because "the game's development has not progressed satisfactorily  this past year and the game does not currently meet [their] quality  standards.".[SUP][15][/SUP]
 On August 20, 2012 the game was removed from the products page on  Bethesda's website. A spokesperson from Bethesda informed Eurogamer that  until they're ready to talk about the game more, the focus on the site  is on their upcoming titles.[1]


I think they'll take their sweet time with this game. It's a shame, but what are we gonna do about it :c
But if it DOES come out, I hope they took the dying system away. The first Prey had one of the worst death systems ever made. "Dying isn't annoying, it's fun!" Nope, it's still annoying.
Was a good game though. Loved the enmies in it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2012)

My friend said the devs ran into issues. Yeah this sucks. We need a game like this. Dishonored and Mirror's Edge (ESPECIALLY Mirror's Edge) were so great, but they were such short games. This takes what those games did to some extent, makes gunplay a major feature, and puts it on a massive scale. I'm a sucker for huge nonlinear worlds/maps.


----------

